# fishing



## pcmelia (May 9, 2011)

Morning all, the other half loves fishing and wants to know what the licence situation is. Do you need a licence in Portugal to fish? Can you fish off the beach/cliff etc without one? Where are the best areas to fish inbetween Lisbon and Comibra? The best lake in the region? Thanks Anne


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

pcmelia said:


> Morning all, the other half loves fishing and wants to know what the licence situation is. Do you need a licence in Portugal to fish? Can you fish off the beach/cliff etc without one? Where are the best areas to fish inbetween Lisbon and Comibra? The best lake in the region? Thanks Anne


Yes you do need a license to fish beach, rivers, reservoirs etc, you also might need extra day license (from Camra) for particular areas, species out of season etc.
Licenses are also split into Local, Regional and National.
The good news is they are CHEAP, as your looking at a long coastline and a large area the cheapest is a National License that covers all of Portugal, don't be tempted to fish without a License which you should carry with ID at all times, abide with other restrictions, no night fishing in Portugal, max of 2 rods, keepnet mesh etc.

Multibanco (you can't use UK cards for this) is the usual method of purchasing licenses, where it asks for ID you use your Passport number with 0 entered in front to fill boxes, if you don't have access to Multibanco, you need to go to your local AFN office.

Licenças de pesca desportiva — Autoridade Florestal Nacional

Just Google translate it, and print, further information about license on left of page


----------



## silvers (Sep 22, 2008)

Hi Anne,
you need a license to fish, you need a different license for each kind of fishing, ie from a boat, the sea, lake, etc. These are purchased through the atm (cash machine.) It is easy to do.


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Remember the sport is FISHING not CATCHING


----------



## Lupin101 (May 8, 2011)

Lots of useful info here!

Has anyone got any experience of fishing on the Minho and Coura rivers in the north? Would they be of interest to experienced anglers from UK? And what about coastal fishing on the Costa Verde?


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Rio Coura famous trout fly river


----------



## Lupin101 (May 8, 2011)

canoeman said:


> Rio Coura famous trout fly river


That's good to know - thank you. Would I be able to get a licence on behalf of a visitor?


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Yes but licence must have their name and ID


----------



## Lupin101 (May 8, 2011)

canoeman said:


> Yes but licence must have their name and ID


That's great - thanks very much.


----------

